# Star crossed lovers.....



## BettaGeek

So 3 days ago, I felt as if my male Dumbo(EE) & Hera (possible veiltail female) could share some tank space, while I cleaned tanks. Hes in a 20 gallon long tank. Stocked wit artificial bamboo and various live plants. They did the normal hide n seek. Hes not very aggressive at all. So I continued cleaning tanks....

Long story short...im a granny of many free swimmers now. Im so surprised they survived bcuz they spawned Without a bubble nest...high water level, no microworms.(but plenty of mosquito larvae and brine shrimp starter) 

Ill update soon after I load my pics. So nervous about this possible veiltail trait Hera may carry, shes wayy to fast and young for me to ID. but im sure its VT. Im curious to see the results. Ive always stayed away from breeding VT. so this will be interesting

Lesson learned.


----------



## umarnasir335

Wow! This spawn is such a drastic difference from most of us here...lol. Pretty much everyone struggles with spawning while you got one out of nowhere. Either way, congrats! 
Keep us updated with the babies' progress!


----------



## Fenghuang

Hahaha. Congratulations on the little 'uns. Even if they were a complete surprise. I'm interested to see how they progress.


----------



## Bikeridinguckgirl14

Awwwww

I guess this is the fish equivalent of "mom I'm pregnant"


----------



## BettaGeek

This will be my 3 spawn . My first was HMxHM. all was well till a massive wind storm came threw and knocked power out too long to keep it warm.  My second was very successfull . CTxCT. I have a few pics on my albums. I was freaking out bcuz there was no nest for them. And the tank was full. But I can coumt 35+  I work 3rd shift so its hard for me to stay on top of updating daily. But I have 2 videos on my facebook if anyone wants to see. Pm me for my FB. 
Gotta clock back in . But tomorrows my friday. Ill be updating as much as possible!


----------



## TealHoundogg

Sorry you lost your first one. Sounds like things are going well. Never heard of anyone having an 'oops' spawn.


----------



## Sabina88

haha that's deffinitly a interesting surprise. Good luck with your fry 
How many do you think you ended up with ?


----------



## DBanana

Random babies!


----------



## BettaGeek

Sabina88 said:


> haha that's deffinitly a interesting surprise. Good luck with your fry
> How many do you think you ended up with ?


 
Im sure we will have about 35+ that i can see. I can guareentee its wayyyyy more than that though. they hide very well in the plants. My last spawn, I ended up with over 68 bettas that lived. Ill be home shortly. Im trying my best to upload some links to my videos, but youtube and Gmail are not being very helpful in obtaining my password ...grr....


----------



## BettaGeek

This spawn has really caught me off guard. I struggled so much on my last two, with the setup, keeping water clean, etc.... and I thought they would die without a bubblesnest?! Ive always heard eggs will not hatch that stay at the bottom. ALL of them did. even the ones Dumbo overlooked and left under moss balls, heater, corners, etc. Just weird. I guess you cant believe everything on the internet. HOWEVER i would not advise anyone to try to breed without the male having one! and the water level is about 12inches high! should i worry about their labyrinth organ developement?? dont know if this will affect it in some way?


----------



## TealHoundogg

Good to know... twelve inches is pretty high, most recommend keeping the level at 4 or 6 inches.


----------



## BettaGeek

This was unexpected, due to me negligence. I was conditioning Dumbo , but he was gunna get his mate off aquabid...but unfortunately, what I had planned wasnt worth the wait for dumbo I guess. He just had to have hera....Hera was free from my LPS when you buy $20 worth of betta supplies. She was too cute to decline the promotion  and I just lost a female who got stuck in a root decoration  so...of course she came home with us! 

But bcuz I disregarded the risk I was taking, the water was left high. I know what steps I should take to lower it...but should I disturb th water so soon?


----------



## BettaGeek

This was unexpected, due to me negligence. I was conditioning Dumbo , but he was gunna get his mate off aquabid...but unfortunately, what I had planned wasnt worth the wait for dumbo I guess. He just had to have hera....Hera was free from my LPS when you buy $20 worth of betta supplies. She was too cute to decline the promotion  and I just lost a female who got stuck in a root decoration  so...of course she came home with us! 

But bcuz I disregarded the risk I was taking, the water was left high. I know what steps I should take to lower it...but should I disturb th water so soon?


----------



## TealHoundogg

That's up to you. If it makes you feel uneasy just take out small amounts until you notice the level has gotten lower.

Your scenario sounds reminds me of my own bettas. Got Cole a few weeks after my halfmoon Theo passed away from a relapse of fin rot. One month later, I noticed him building a bubble nest that looked larger than previous one. Then my female Myra started gaining weight and had vertical stripes on her sides.

Called the fish store where I got her... turned out Cole was... for lack of better words, in love with Myra. Never thought having him next to her would cause that sort of thing. It took her a while but now she loves him.

I think part of why she ignored him was because she probably hadn't gotten over the loss of my other betta, reason being is she would look around for him and he wasn't there.

Though I'm glad she considers Cole her mate now. I had no plans to breed them when I got him but after a while I thought 'Why not?' did my research and now have a tank set up for them.

Just need to get another heater, since the one I got recently gets too hot. Someone recommended I try a lamp.


----------



## BettaGeek

So sorry about Theo  Fin rot is nasty. Medusa is actually infected herself. I think she was in the root I found my poor female betta who died...i cant fight it either. Its been 2 weeks. About the Lamp thing, it could work. 

My betta room is heated witha space heater. It heats a 20 gallon, four 10 gallon, and three 5 gallon tanks. Room stays 86 degrees. the tanks hold @ about 78-82 degrees depending how far theyre from it. I still keep heaters in tank for when I turn the Space Heater off. DO NOT keep it on hours on end. It can ruin every electrical socket in the house. I learned the hard way. But never had an issue since. I usually use the space heaterat night.


----------



## BettaGeek

Here's a quick pic of Hera. My phone isn't the best camera. Nor do I have a laptop with internet. So I'm sry bout not having photos of the fry. My camera phone wont focus on them other than during a video. I wish we could attach videos on this site like the pictures ...ugh.I have a couple pics under the albums I started for this spawn. Ill update as much as I can on my crazy schedule! !!! 

Any help to IDing hera would be awesome! !! 


Thanks to all you guys for the support! !!


----------



## BettaGeek

Bikeridinguckgirl14 said:


> Awwwww
> 
> I guess this is the fish equivalent of "mom I'm pregnant"


Lol. Yep. I could hear my mother's voice "If he's in my house, this door stays open!!" 
I should have just put her in her cup like every other time I cleaned their tsnks.


----------



## DBanana

Males often breed without a bubblenest. It is more common to have one, but plenty of males think the surface tension does just fine.


----------



## TealHoundogg

BettaGeek said:


> So sorry about Theo  Fin rot is nasty. Medusa is actually infected herself. I think she was in the root I found my poor female betta who died...i cant fight it either. Its been 2 weeks. About the Lamp thing, it could work.
> 
> My betta room is heated witha space heater. It heats a 20 gallon, four 10 gallon, and three 5 gallon tanks. Room stays 86 degrees. the tanks hold @ about 78-82 degrees depending how far theyre from it. I still keep heaters in tank for when I turn the Space Heater off. DO NOT keep it on hours on end. It can ruin every electrical socket in the house. I learned the hard way. But never had an issue since. I usually use the space heaterat night.


Thanks, I miss him.

Fin rot is usually treatable but it does a lot of damage. Ich is another one that some fish hardly get through. I've also seen bettas who are blind but don't seem to miss anything.

Funny, I have a space heater that I haven't used in a couple of months. I'll give it a try. What brand heater do you use for your tanks?

My breeding tank is 8 gallons.


----------



## BettaGeek

TealHoundogg said:


> Thanks, I miss him.
> 
> Fin rot is usually treatable but it does a lot of damage. Ich is another one that some fish hardly get through. I've also seen bettas who are blind but don't seem to miss anything.
> 
> Funny, I have a space heater that I haven't used in a couple of months. I'll give it a try. What brand heater do you use for your tanks?
> 
> My breeding tank is 8 gallons.


My ten gallon tanks all have the cheap tetra brand. I don't like them much. The beat one I own is a fluval 150 watt.


----------



## TealHoundogg

Thanks. I've heard about tetra and fluval. I found out Petco sells the hydor brand which quite a few people use.

Looking at your fish, it'll be interesting to see what colors and markings the fry end up with.


----------



## BettaGeek

aNother picture of Hera. The lights brighten her up a bit too much. But this is about as good it gets. VT females are still pretty desirable for me in my 55 gallin community tank.if she ends up to be vt, I'm sure they'll be gorgeous! Id still ratherhad the EE female I had my eyes on aquabid but, you can't fight fate lol. Any ideas on her finage?


----------



## TealHoundogg

My female is a veiltail and my male is a Delta, so I'm curious about how that mix will turn out.

Looking at her tail she looks like either a halfmoon or delta. But I could be wrong.

Just out of curiosity, what do you plan to do with the fry?


----------



## BettaGeek

TealHoundogg said:


> My female is a veiltail and my male is a Delta, so I'm curious about how that mix will turn out.
> 
> Looking at her tail she looks like either a halfmoon or delta. But I could be wrong.
> 
> Just out of curiosity, what do you plan to do with the fry?


 If all goes as planned, ill keep a couple and the "gimps". I own 25 bettas already now so ,ill freely give The fry to good homes once they are old enough and I'm comfortable with letting them out of my site lol. 

I'm taking Dumbo out today, I think he may be snacking on my free swimmers


----------



## TealHoundogg

Yikes... don't need that.

Wow, you have 25 bettas?! that's amazing.

I've considered keeping a female from my bettas' spawn and then turn her brothers and sisters over to a fish store once they're old enough to leave home. I think that'll be the hardest thing for me apart from possibly loosing a few along the way.

You can always try asking if a fish store would find homes for your betta fry. They'll usually give a store credit in exchange.


----------



## BettaGeek

U should keep atleast 1 or two from your stock. Lol id kept all of mine if I had the space. 25 a lot but they all mean a lot to me. 

I can't wait for all these fry to be free swimming. Id say half the tank is free swimming and the other fry are twitchers, mainly staying T the bottom. Dumbo still Scoops them up and brings.'em to thd surface so I'm holding out removing Dumbo til my mosquito larvae are treated another day. My brine shrimp still haven't hatched but id say it usually takes a full day anyway. 

Here's a pic of some of the fry today


----------



## TealHoundogg

Thanks for the suggestion. I've thought about keeping a female. Sounds like Dumbo is a great Dad.


----------



## BettaGeek

Cleaning tanks today. All of them. I thought about putting some of my mystery snails in the fry tank?? I've heard others doing so, but never myself. Debris from my plants are coverin the bottom of tank and I don't want any weak bottom dwellers to get stuck/bacteria from it. I'm goung to lower the water level a bit today. Id would start siphoning, but I don't want to risk sucking up the few that could be laying around. I hate Turkey basters. Takes tii ling but I might just have too. But should I toss some snails in?? More pics soon  I gotta get back to cleaning tanks


----------



## BettaGeek

WHAT IS IT ABOUT MY POWER ALWAYS GOING OUT WHEN I HAVE BETTA FRY!!!!!!! GEEEEZZZZZZZZ!!!!! Thank god my house is burning up. I love the mountains in Virginia, but any tiny lil thunder and wind the whole countys power goes out. I hope Dumbo doesn't snap at any I can't see a thing


----------



## TealHoundogg

Yikes, that's messed up. Hopefully you can get the lights back on soon.


----------



## BettaGeek

Mee tooo. I went threw this with Gandalf last year. But it was much cooler then. The room temp has dropped but the tank hasn't. 

Last year, the temp dropped about one degree on the hr. Power company estimates 2 am so I shouldn't have to worry much. Just hope it stops lightning so the will work on them!


----------



## TealHoundogg

Yikes. Last summer the air conditioner went out at my place. It took a while for things to cool down but my fish were fine. Me... not so much. I don't do well when the temp goes up to the triple digits.

Still, never heard of an 'oops' spawn. I have heard of something similar at the horse ranch where I went for training lessons. There was a cow with her calf. Her owners had no idea she was pregnant. Went out to feed her one morning and there he was. One of the cutest things on four legs.

Can't help but smile at baby animals.


----------



## April R

so cute!! Babies!


----------



## TealHoundogg

Agreed. Just last week I saw a few female crowntails at Petco. Cute, though I wouldn't feel comfortable selling bettas that young.


----------



## BettaGeek

Update. well after the power went out ,I put a lantern near the tank so he could have a little bit of light. 4 hours later the power came on. I can only count 13 now. But the tanks water has been lowered and its stock full of anacharis. So I prolly just overlook ing.I think the lights being out he may have snapped at anything that moved. But I'm hoping theyre all hiding in the plants and finally off the bottom of tank. Found another female on aqua bid. If this spawn fails me ( my fault anyway ) ill b trying again. . Off to work now.


----------



## TealHoundogg

Sorry about that.

Hope you find the others, still 13 is better than nothing.


----------



## BettaGeek

Your right.I still have about 6 twitchers. They still haven't touched the surface other than when Dumbo picks them up. I've feed the larger ones today who's egg sac are pretty much gone. My brineshrimp culture died when I lost power, no backup, so it was watered down boiled egg today. Works. But fouls tank quick. glad im patient enough with using airline tubes to siphon it up. 
I don't like Dumbo being in the tank this long, but tomorrow the last day for him. I doubt the one who've yet developed will survive in the long run. But you never know. Venom had a great turn out. And I experienced the same thing with the " runts" can't wait for this Sunday to be over. Itll be a 4 day " weekend " to spend with my fish


----------



## TealHoundogg

Hope it works out. Talk about a bad time to have a black out.


----------



## BettaGeek

Virginia is notorious for wind storms. And I move from the coast to get away from hurricanes. Lol my luck. 

The fry are eating lots now. Going to attempt to siphon the bottom tomorrow. Only 2 bottom dwellers today


----------



## BettaGeek




----------



## TealHoundogg

Aw... how cute!


----------



## Sabina88

Aww their so cute 

I cant wait to see how they turn out. Fingers crossed all goes well with your batch of fry


----------



## BettaGeek

Thanks! !! I cant wait. Either! Just wish he did this on my schedule. I could have had sooo many more. But I'm still happy and curious to see the results!


----------



## TealHoundogg

So, how's it going?


----------



## BettaGeek

Alls well it seems. I still can't get an exact count this morning I seen 5. Just a second ago, 9. So I'm hoping that there's at least 10+ . They're eating 3xs a day. Tomorrow I'm gunna throw some mosquito eggs in so they can hatch and become snacks in a few days 

I tried to get some pics but they move too fast away from the camera when I spot them. Lol. But I'm so thrilled to say they are off the bottom and swimming normally. This batch is growing a lot slower compared to Venom's batch. Even after a small water change. I'm not that worried about it though. They seem happy and healthy so I'm thankful enough for that. Can't wait to the markings/ tail type they get! I can't find anything online.


----------



## BettaGeek

Double post. Erased


----------



## TealHoundogg

Sounds nice at least they're up and about. Looking forward to posting about mine in my spawn log. It's up right now.


----------



## BettaGeek

Awesome! Ill deff be posted, its so exciting watching this lil guys grow. I'm already planning on starting another batch. Just going to wait till this batch is jarred so I can use the tank they're in. 

Good luck with your spawn!!!!


----------



## TealHoundogg

Hope your next one is a success. 

Not sure if I asked this before but you have any plans for the fry once they're old enough to leave home?


----------



## BettaGeek

I gave away all but 10 of venoms batch.3 are " gimps" I coudnt trust to give to anyone. They are all still alive and happy ( a year old 4-26 !")

I would love to keep all of them. But I plan to only keep one male and female. The rest are free to good homes. Last year I gave awat over 50+ !!! A few I had others bid over, just couple of friends who both had their eyes on the same males. I don't want to bring them to any LPS, I wish bettas were kept in at least a gallon display , I couldn't bear knowing one of my grand babies were stuck in a cup. 

Id love to have my own fish farm! I hate the corporate world/ workplace I'm stuck in. Maybe one day ... 

I can't wait for them to show color. They have a slight transparent pearl appearance now, the larger ones at least. 2 more days and they will b ready for live food. Can't wait!!! Its so entertaining lol


----------



## Bikeridinguckgirl14

I might want a baby


----------



## BettaGeek

Yay! Your welcomed to choose one when the time comes!! Ill keep this spawn updated as much as possible, gunna be working long shifts next week....ughh. glad I taught my bf how to feed them while I'm gone lol


----------



## TealHoundogg

Sounds good.

I understand what you mean, I think when they're old enough to leave will be the hardest part for me besides the possibility of loosing a few along the way.

A friend of mine cried when her dog's puppies left home even though she knew they were going to nice people. 

Top reason why I plan to take plenty of pictures and film the fry as they grow up. Can't forget a box of kleenix tissues.


----------



## BettaGeek

I can relate entirely! !! You're right about the box of Kleenex. Lol.


----------



## TealHoundogg

Agreed. Another thing is figuring out which one to keep, especially if you have a few favorites. But then you come across a betta that tugs at your heartstrings and realize: "That's the one."


----------



## Bikeridinguckgirl14

Apparently breeding ees and vts ends with this, almost looks like he has 2 sets of ventrals but cool


----------



## taylorrae

Congrats on the fry! I would love to see them when they start showing color! I've been looking for a new fish since I lost my Levi a month ago.


----------



## TealHoundogg

Looking forward to seeing photos.


----------



## ASmith1985

How long did you keep the father in the tank


----------



## BettaGeek

ASmith1985 said:


> How long did you keep the father in the tank


Too long, honestly. It was 10 days. Id say 4 days too late. I was too worried about the bottom dwellers. I just wanted Dumbo to bring them to the surface with the plants. I shoulda just took him out, id have atleast 35+. I've only siphoned 5 dead lil ones since they hatched. None in the last week. I have 9 fry left.  but they are all happy and healthy.


----------



## BettaGeek

Bikeridinguckgirl14 said:


> Apparently breeding ees and vts ends with this, almost looks like he has 2 sets of ventrals but cool




Hmmm interesting. I can't wait to see the results. I still have yet had any one agree as to what she is. I can't upload videos because I live out in the sticks and have no internet or wifi ...but I still think Veiltails are pretty. If my guys turnout like that. Ill be happy


----------



## blueridge

Keep up the good work! Can't wait to see them when they grow up.


----------



## TealHoundogg

Should be interesting. I'd recommend taking plenty of photos, so if you're ever some place with internet or wi-fi you can upload them.

How many do you have?


----------



## BettaGeek

Sorry for the delayed update. My phone died. And had to get a new one with the next check. Since I'm back in business, ill start uploaded some pics!!!!


----------



## BettaGeek

I have 9 definitely but two are very small compared to the rest. I wouldn't doubt if there are a couple more hiding around.


----------



## TealHoundogg

So, basically around 9 or 12. That's not bad. Better than nothing.


----------



## Bikeridinguckgirl14

They'll be easy to find homes for with so few


----------



## BettaGeek




----------



## TealHoundogg

How cute!


----------



## BettaGeek

I uploaded more pictures in my album tracking this spawn. Can't wait to see what they'll look like another week from now. Thnks aain for all the moral support through this! !!


----------



## TealHoundogg

You're welcome. This was interesting, never heard of an 'oops' spawn but still some of the best things in life happen by accident.


----------



## BettaGeek

Cutest pic I've gotten by far . All is well still. They are starting to developed their fins more. And definitely growing an appetite. Lol


----------



## Bikeridinguckgirl14

^^ I love the big eyeballs


----------



## BettaGeek

taylorrae said:


> Congrats on the fry! I would love to see them when they start showing color! I've been looking for a new fish since I lost my Levi a month ago.


Its never easy loosing a pet. Even fish. Sorry to hear about Levi. 

Your welcomed to one if they stay healthy and strong. Ill be giving them away. So I'm limited to very few. And I still have weeks to go before I hit the " safe zone" ...but Ihave good faith this batch, although small, will make it through with some awesome results. I'm seeing more white/blue today!


----------



## TealHoundogg

That's great. Oh, the one in the photo is adorable!


----------



## BettaGeek

It almost looks like a heart in his belly. Lol. The mosquito larvae curled just right haha


----------



## ASmith1985

Wahoo..I hope mine hatch tomorrow! I've left Romeo alone so I hope he isnt disturbed at all!


----------



## BettaGeek




----------



## BettaGeek

ASmith1985 said:


> Wahoo..I hope mine hatch tomorrow! I've left Romeo alone so I hope he isnt disturbed at all!


I like to lay a dark towel/cloth over the tank. It also helps hold temp in glass tanks. Just be sure if you have a hood lamp, to let the vents breathe a bit, you can make it bend from the heat. And dangerous if left unattended for too long. 

Good luck with your spawn! Its awesome to watch these little guys/girls grow!!!


----------



## TealHoundogg

Aw. They certainly grow fast.


----------



## BettaLittleGirl

cute :000
well i hope Blaze and Crest frys will hatch.SOON.
They only met once and have already gotten eggs.
i left them together for 1day and bam,eggs.
i really hope crest and blaze wont eat them :/
and congratz on them cute lil ones!


----------



## ASmith1985

Uber excited!


----------



## TealHoundogg

This is so exciting!


----------



## BettaGeek

Just tryin to upload a video, may take a couple tries. 

http://static.photobucket.com/playe...indahl/Mobile Uploads/VID_20140622_220401.mp4

Or maybe

http://s987.photobucket.com/albums/.../?action=view&current=VID_20140622_220401.mp4

Ughh maybe this


----------



## Bikeridinguckgirl14

Wanna borrow my youtube account?


----------



## taylorrae

BettaGeek said:


> Its never easy loosing a pet. Even fish. Sorry to hear about Levi.
> 
> Your welcomed to one if they stay healthy and strong. Ill be giving them away. So I'm limited to very few. And I still have weeks to go before I hit the " safe zone" ...but Ihave good faith this batch, although small, will make it through with some awesome results. I'm seeing more white/blue today!



Yeah agreed. And thank you. 

That's so nice of you! Totally understandable. They are adorable so far, I absolutely love the photos you've posted!


----------



## BettaGeek

Bikeridinguckgirl14 said:


> Wanna borrow my youtube account?


That's awesome of you to offer, I have an account but because I live out in the sticks I have no wifi. I just have to wait until I'm at work. And ill be lucky to get a chance to upload. But iltry again


----------



## ASmith1985

Bettalittlegirl did your fry hatch? OH Video me like


----------



## BettaGeek

http://s987.photobucket.com/albums/.../?action=view&current=VID_20140528_172331.mp4

Is this link working? This was a video from the day the fry started falling from the nest


----------



## taylorrae

Yes the link is working! And nice video!


----------



## ASmith1985

Not sure why it wont work on mine  and my babies are hatching!


----------



## TealHoundogg

Whoo-hoo!


----------



## BettaGeek

ASmith1985 said:


> Not sure why it wont work on mine  and my babies are hatching!


It doesn't work on my phone either. Weird but hope it works for everyone else. 

Congrats on your hatchlings! Hope all goes well!!!


----------



## BettaGeek

This is day 27 . The fry are swimming around a lot now. I count 10 and I pretty sure that will be all I find. They are bigger and easier to see. They are fed only 2 times daily now. They have learned to leave some mosquitos floating around for snacks. I have one fry that still likes to eat too much, but no signs of swim bladder, bloat. I just gotta watch him. He still swims fine, just stays at the bottom until he needs air. Going to do a water change tomorrow. And more often now. They will grow faster and be healthier. So glad Dumbo didn't eat them all


----------



## Bikeridinguckgirl14

I honk you did an awesome job considering daddy kept getting hungry
I can't wait to see how their fins begin to grow


----------



## BettaGeek

Lol , the fry are starting to become macho. Love this video, hope it works http://s987.photobucket.com/albums/.../?action=view&current=VID_20140624_225706.mp4


----------



## BettaGeek

Some pics from today


----------



## TealHoundogg

How cute! It's sort of interesting how they're all translucent/white.


----------



## BettaGeek

Its hard to tell in the pics, but a couple have blue translucent fins and others red. I can't wait to see their colors & markings. Their mother Hera is still growing into her real colors. She still little. Working today will update later. All is well other than I NEED MORE MOSQUITO and rain ughhh


----------



## TealHoundogg

Wow, that's interesting. Sounds like a few look like their mother.


----------



## taylorrae

Wow the fry are too cute! Do you know about how old Hera is? Love her name by the way!


----------



## BettaGeek

Thanks! I can't say an exact age. The lps I go to is family owned, very small. They have promo for betta products where if you buy$20 bucks of "betta" supplies, they offer a free betta, which is bought wholesale, unsexed, and thrown back in a grow out tank till there's space/ betta sold on display. They couldn't tell me what stock she was from. Id say from her looks nd behavior about 3months max. But you never know. I have 2 runts I'm this spawn. They look a week old. Could just be my only two females but too young to tell. She was about the size of my fry today with a lil more color when I took her home (too young really )


----------



## BettaGeek

Update: 

One month old today. Or well 4 weeks & 3 days to be exact. 

All 10 fry are "pearl/opal " in their appearance. Many have blue and or red blotches of color in their cauldal and anal fins.

They are eating a lot. And motor skills are fine. They love chasing live food. Its much better. Ill never change this part of their diet, granted its a lot of work and you have to take a lot of precautions doing so, but live food is Healthier, Natural, and soo entertaining. I ve used MW and BS in my first 2 spawns but, I like the fact mosquitos are part of bettas natural diet. 

In Venoms stock, I had no issues at all with swimbladder or floating/sicking AFTER I switched their diet. ' And im glad too that brine shrimp culture died when my power went out,..bcuz I only had available eggs and mosquito larvae. And I've had 0 -zip zero- betta fry with SB so far in this spawn. BUT its dramatically smaller than Venoms stock. They still snack on infusorians too between feeding s. I feed them 2-3 times w/ ML daily depending on how many are left over between feedings. 

They like to claim corners and chase each other. I'm glad this is a long 20 gallon. They usually give up chasing halfway through it.they circle each other and play chicken. 

Dads healthy. Moms healthy. They see each other occasionally when I put him in his divider in the 55 gallon when I clean tanks. Never again without a divider lolive tried gettin pics tonight but its so late and I'm runnin on 4 hrs sleep.

I'm fostering a baby bird until it can fly on its own. Sad story I found his sibling dead at work today at the exact place I found him nights before. I'm happy I took him home. .he is also doing fine. He has feathers finally. And gained a lot of weight

So on that note I'm off to get a couple hrs rest before the bird wakes up lol


----------



## TealHoundogg

That's great. What kind of bird is it?

So sorry his sibling didn't make it. Sounds like things are going well.


----------



## BettaGeek

A cardinal I'm sure. He's / she's doing great so far. I try not to handle him much so its easier/better for him to adapt and get back outdoors. I have the cutest pics though. But that's a whole nother blog on its own. 

But man....do I have my hands full. 
35+ bettas including fry,a baby bird, 12 tanks/aquariums weekly cleaning, 3 dogs and a full time 3rd shift job. I'm awake about 20 hrs a day. Unless its my day off..

whewwww . But I know I'm not the only one unfortunately. 

I honestly pray for the opportunity of spending the last 3 quaters of my life, living in the middle of nowhere...raising /selling bettas, goats,sheep and food. Dealing with the occasional tax collector or some government official asking for money or telling me I own too much land. But lol on a softer note

Bettas are showing much more white and bands of white red or blue. Its impossible for me to get great pics the last few days bcuz of my schedule. But I will do my best tomorrow! !! 


I don't see the horizontal stripe on any of the fry?? Is this normal? The stripe was present in my last 2 spawns. Didn't know if it was because the father and mom are both white-ish. Just wondering if its normal. Or do I have all males? Or females? Just figured I'd see it by now.


----------



## TealHoundogg

Wow, you have your hands full. Though I'm sure it's nice to come home to your pets. Just a tip, female cardinals are usually tan colored with red markings. Males are normally a bright tomato red with a black mask on their face.

From what I've seen in a video of betta fry on youtube, I don't think the white or cellophane develop stripes, if they do they're probably very light and hard to see.


----------



## BettaGeek

Hera could have a bit of cellophane in her genes I guess. Her anal and pectoral fins have clear spots I figured she was just still getting her colors.. didn't think about that at all! Now I'm super curious to see the results. Thanks for the much anticipated info!


----------



## TealHoundogg

You're welcome. I've actually seen cardinals, before and they're beautiful birds. 

You brought up a point about the cellophane gene, my delta has cellophane patches on his tail and anal fins. 

More than likely it's hereditary.


----------



## BettaGeek

http://s987.photobucket.com/albums/...s/?action=view&current=VID_20140528_172331.mp 

Hope this works. Link to the first day of spawning.


----------



## Bikeridinguckgirl14

The requested page does not exist


----------



## BettaGeek

Bikeridinguckgirl14 said:


> The requested page does not exist


That's what I get too....GRRRRR!!


----------



## BettaGeek

Photobucket only gives me 4 links to choose from, I don't know what else to do other than check all ny privacy settings. Ilm going to try the other links real quick before I loose my patience

<a href=http://s987.photobucket.com/albums/ae355/tarrindahl/Bettas/?action=view&current=VID_20140528_172331.mp4 target=_blank><img src=http://static.photobucket.com/player.swf?file=http://vid987.photobucket.com/albums/ae355/tarrindahl/Bettas/VID_20140528_172331.mp4 border=0 alt=></a>

http://static.photobucket.com/playe...355/tarrindahl/Bettas/VID_20140528_172331.mp4




Man I hate technology without internet (this phone is so lame)


----------



## Bikeridinguckgirl14

Ha one played! I love how Hera is like "la di dah *flirt flirt flirt* you know I don't feel like helping....


----------



## April R

that is one beautiful Dumbo boy. Good luck on the fry!!


----------



## TealHoundogg

Nice photo, funny the way Here is watching him, it looks like...

"You missed a spot."

How are things going?


----------



## BettaGeek

Bikeridinguckgirl14 said:


> Ha one played! I love how Hera is like "la di dah *flirt flirt flirt* you know I don't feel like helping....


 Just curious, which one worked. None will on my phone. I can tell I didn't copy on link right. I have more videos just wish I knew the correct codes.


----------



## Bikeridinguckgirl14

The still picture that you can click (2nd to last)


----------



## BettaGeek

All is well with the fey! I did freak out a little today. But it wasn't the fry...it was Dusty My yellow marble delta...I've had him for 8 months amd today he decided to jump out of his tank! I can't believe I found him before he dried up and died!!!I seen him and of course thought the worst ...but when I picked him up he squirmed just ever so slightly so I dumped him back in...he sank but in seconds was gulping and swimming frantically for a second ..but then sank back down. He seems fine now. But I swear he has a lump on his head now. Its hard to say because he's sleeping and I don't want to mess with him. But thank god he's alive! Scared the crap outta me!


----------



## Bikeridinguckgirl14

Ok so I'm a dork and had a freak attack about how much I wish you were raising fey (magic creatures) then immediately started thinking of elven names to name the fry

I hope dusty is ok, maybe the bump is because he got some sense knocked into him!


----------



## BettaGeek

Some pics I managed to get today.


----------



## BettaGeek

And yes, the tank has been cleaned. A lot of that mess is that ugly brown algae and plant matter. 

This spawn seemed to do much better compared to the last with algae blooms. Especially that pretty blue/green algae that forms on the surface. I noticed they ate alot on it when they lost their egg sacs. And They still snack on the lil white microorganisms that live there today. Id still advise to do water changes. And siphon the bottom. More so if your not using "live" food. 

All still very well! Update more when I'm off work Tuesday!


----------



## taylorrae

Oh wow they're getting bigger! They are too cute. And congrats I'm glad it's going well so far! Can't wait to see more


----------



## BettaGeek

http://s987.photobucket.com/albums/.../?action=view&current=VID_20140708_232847.mp4 

http://static.photobucket.com/playe...355/tarrindahl/Bettas/VID_20140708_232847.mp4 

I know one of these will work lol. 

<a href=http://s987.photobucket.com/albums/ae355/tarrindahl/Bettas/?action=view&current=VID_20140708_232847.mp4 target=_blank><img src=http://static.photobucket.com/player.swf?file=http://vid987.photobucket.com/albums/ae355/tarrindahl/Bettas/VID_20140708_232847.mp4 border=0 alt=></a>


----------



## BettaGeek

Just a few pics from the other day. Nothing much to update other than everything is going well. They're getting much bigger. And I'm back to feeding 3xs a day. My lil brid is doing great too!


----------



## TealHoundogg

Aw, they're adorable.


----------



## BettaGeek

Thanks! Wish I had a better camera on my phone. It lags. 


They change day to day. I already started giving nicknames. I can't wait to see them in just a week from now!!

I started to increase my water changes. I plan to do at least 4 a week. Fortunately I keep a steady supply of established/ clean treated water in reserves (buckets w/lids) in my "bettaroom"I have my males in. . It helps tremendously to save time and your back. Lol. 

The water changes definitely help these I'll guys/girls grow!!!


----------



## TealHoundogg

That's good. I found the gallon bottle spring water comes in helps. Though I rinse out the bottles before using them.


----------



## BettaGeek

I've used gallon containers before I had a lot of tanks.. But I've "graduated" to keeping five, 5 gallon buckets. Its easier for me, especially for adding medication if I need to. They don't sit around long either. I wish I could by one of those "python" siphons but Idont see the justice in wasting 60+ dollars on plastic...so till the prices drop, ill be workin on my biceps and triceps lol. The only thing I really hate about buckets is the weight.


----------



## Bikeridinguckgirl14

BettaGeek said:


> I've used gallon containers before I had a lot of tanks.. But I've "graduated" to keeping five, 5 gallon buckets. Its easier for me, especially for adding medication if I need to. They don't sit around long either. I wish I could by one of those "python" siphons but Idont see the justice in wasting 60+ dollars on plastic...so till the prices drop, ill be workin on my biceps and triceps lol. The only thing I really hate about buckets is the weight.


Go to Home Depot and get some flexible plastic tubing/hosing and mesh


----------



## BettaGeek

Never thought of that!!! Great idea!


----------



## BettaGeek

Well. Got good news and bad . The fry are doing great! Uploading pictures tomorrow ....but

Dumbo, passed away today  I can't figure out why!!!!!! He was fine. Bubbles nest and all. Eating well and bam...last night when I got home after wrk... there he lay at the bottom ...upside down.....  just don't understand....man

Now I'm headed back to work.


----------



## Bikeridinguckgirl14

Awww, well at least you have the grandchildren. =( plus I mean he was living in a nice big tank and he got to have kids, plus he couldn't have suffered in such a short amount of time...


----------



## Tsukikoi

Sad to hear that :/... SIP Dumbo! How old was he?

Oddly enough, same kinda thing happened to me when I was 5. But with hamsters. I thought my unsociable hamster needed a friend, since she did not get along with my VERY tame hamster, Hammy.

Went to the pet store, and besides the normal hamsters, I saw ones with squishy looking butts. (I was five, I thought the difference between boys and girls was cooties) So we got that one. ( my mom thought nothing of it I guess, A five year old's pet was Not going to have babies right?)

So got home, let him out of the box and into his own cage, got the normal new hamster finger bite and that was that... for a few weeks.

One day I decided the unsociable Snow needed a friend. So I put studly in the cage. Next morning, Snow had her nose bit and we took studly out right away.
Week or so passes, and shes even more unsociable then usual, even bit me again. ( they usually only bite when you first get them) Mom thought that she might be pregnant, so se started feeding her more veggies. The I asked how. (Welp she said she would tell me later, told me at 7, how is that later?!?!???)

Anyway she had 11 little babies, and studly dies two weeks later. (this is the alike part I was talking about, sorry for its length.) The runt was a black angora, somehow and two looked like skunks. (they got adopted first )

Hopefully some of Dumbo's fry will resemble him? If the female IS a VT though, it may only be in color or ears. Great to hear about the fry though! I'm sure Dumbo had a good life though!


----------



## MusicBeam

So sorry about Dumbo! He was so handsome. Maybe it was just old age. Also possibly could have been overfeeding. That's a common one. Hope everything keeps going well with his children


----------



## TealHoundogg

So sorry about Dumbo, hopefully he didn't suffer. Might not be a bad idea to keep one of his offspring.


----------



## BettaGeek

thanks guys!!! Im just baffled, I cant figure it out...but Im thankful He left his "legacy" behind. All the fry are doing well. I have them eating dry food now, but not alot, I still prefer live food for them. Sorry about not uploading the pictures. I gotten called into work and life got in the way of my leisure time. And im still on the clock right now =) lovely!!! 

just so frustrated, I really need a vacay!


----------



## BettaGeek

The little ones are doing great! Still have them all. Getting. That time to separate them soon. I wish I could upload pics ...beter pics... they look awesome. I even have a yellow/white one!!! One and only. Its too fast to get a good picture on this lousy phone. Its one of my favorites! A lot resemble dumbo. And I'm happy for it! Will post pics soon! Work is lame!


----------



## Bikeridinguckgirl14

I can't wait!


----------



## Bikeridinguckgirl14

(Any updates?)


----------



## BettaGeek

I'm so sorry for the delayed update! My job is very demanding and I just haven't had the time. I still have all the baby fry! Couple coworkers want some. But I'm waiting till they have enough tank stuff. Its their kids first pets ...so a lil nervous but the parents are great and more excited i think then the kids lol. 

The colors are awesome many still have cellophane like fins. I have a couple yellow females. an opal male. some have black eyes. I even have a couple with black bands! Some will call them muts. but they are AWESOME muts! Ill try n. Get pics once I'm home. The ones I have on this phone are old. 

They are the calmest set of bettas! Not alot of fin nipping. only had one small issue with one, only because it was a while since they ate. late shift =( ... I plan on Jarring the males tomorrow... I'm sure I have 4 males 5 females but its still hard to tell w a couple cuz they are smaller. But awesome turnout ....none are identical to each other. very happy with the results!


----------



## ToniMarieHolka

wow the fry look very healthy could you keep me in mind when it comes to getting one, just let me know what you are asking for them if you are willing to ship them out. I just think they are beautiful


----------



## farmgirl82

Pics please. Looking for an EE if you have a pretty one available.


----------



## Bikeridinguckgirl14

farmgirl82 said:


> Pics please. Looking for an EE if you have a pretty one available.


They're all EEVT, so their "ears" are probably gonna be veil shaped. She has pics in her album on her page


----------



## farmgirl82

Ok. Thanx bikeridingduckgirl


----------



## BettaGeek

Some quick pics couple days ago. Not the greatest quality. I only have camera phone


----------



## BettaGeek




----------



## BettaGeek




----------



## BettaGeek




----------



## Nimble

They look a little chunky in the body, but still beautiful. Did they just eat?


----------



## BettaGeek

They swim soo fast. These pictures give little justice to whatthey look like. Better pics hopefully tomorrow with the males separated. Its impossible to get pics of them on this phone. Camera phone is all I got


----------



## BettaGeek

A lot of their ears are translucent / cellophane . Its hard to say....but they look more like Dumbo 's . They move constantly. Fast little boogers lol


----------



## BettaGeek




----------



## BettaGeek

Nimble said:


> They look a little chunky in the body, but still beautiful. Did they just eat?




Yes, and its pellet food. I normally feed them mosquito larvae but colder weathers in for me. But the females are pigs and need to be outta site of the males. I'm sure they can start developing egga.


----------

